# What is the difference between Burberry and Burberrys of London?



## mfdugan (Apr 21, 2006)

Are they part of the same company? Is Burberrys of London a diffusion line?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

They are the same company, there was a brand name change for marketing reasons not so long ago.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/burberry-vs-burberrys.50445/


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*burberrys*

is it possable that burberrys of london is made in england? and then burberrys is made elsewear like hickey freeman? anyone?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

a tailor said:


> is it possable that burberrys of london is made in england? and then burberrys is made elsewear like hickey freeman? anyone?


Hello Mr. P. I think tailored Burberry (USA) is licensed to Hickey Freeman, but I'm not sure of the wording on the US label. The inside chest pocket has what appears to be a white HF make tag. Can't recall if "London" is below Burberry on the label. I think Gitman makes the US shirts. Do you recall about 25 years ago when US Chester Barrie was made by Hickey Freeman under license, and had 5 sleeve buttons? H-F was also the licensee of the US Gieves & Hawks RTW experiment of about 10 years ago.


----------

